# My HT/Games room



## gott (Sep 14, 2009)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/images/attach/png.gif
This is the layout for my HT. I'm building the 10" platform this week.
Equipment: Infocus X2 proj, Pioneer receiver, Klipsch F1 front speakers. older center and surrounds, and am making a ~102" 16:9 screen from blackout cloth.


----------



## gott (Sep 14, 2009)

Sorry can't seem to get the upload thing to work. Help?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Try jpg image embed.


----------

